# String Quartet Library Recommendations in StaffPad?



## brandowalk

I’m looking for string quartet library suggestions for StaffPad. What library(s) work well for fast classical writing? Lyrical? 

Has anyone had success mixing and matching between Berlin First Chairs, CineStrings Solo, Tina Guo, & Taylor Davis libraries? Will one library suffice or do I need multiple to really make things work?

I have watched a few demos and walkthroughs. Some convincing at times, others not much at all. I haven’t heard an example of molto vibrato yet, except maybe Tina Guo cello.

Appreciate your thoughts, especially by those writing regularly in this format.


----------



## Jett Hitt

I have no experience with the Taylor Davis. I almost bought it back when it was $23, but I have not heard one thing with it that I liked, and no one seems to have much good to say about it.

You should own the Tina Guo just because. However, it won't work as part of a quartet unless it is a featured lead role. 

The violin 1 from CineSamples is my favorite of the violins, but it is the only instrument with legato in the library. Kind of a limitation.

BFC will be the best uniform quartet sound, and I would say I like it, but it has had a lot of trouble with articulations all playing back as accents. I tried to mock up a quartet with it last summer, but the articulation problem really got in the way. There have been updates to the library since then. I am not sure how much these problems have been ironed out.


----------



## brandowalk

Jett Hitt said:


> I have no experience with the Taylor Davis. I almost bought it back when it was $23, but I have not heard one thing with it that I liked, and no one seems to have much good to say about it.
> 
> You should own the Tina Guo just because. However, it won't work as part of a quartet unless it is a featured lead role.
> 
> The violin 1 from CineSamples is my favorite of the violins, but it is the only instrument with legato in the library. Kind of a limitation.
> 
> BFC will be the best uniform quartet sound, and I would say I like it, but it has had a lot of trouble with articulations all playing back as accents. I tried to mock up a quartet with it last summer, but the articulation problem really got in the way. There have been updates to the library since then. I am not sure how much these problems have been ironed out.


Thanks Jett!

Looks like BFC is my beat option. I have the Tina Guo library already. 

Does the Cine violin do more intense vibrato with any triggers? It sounds pretty good in demos but a little lifeless at times. Also it seems more suited for ‘Americana’ styles than classical. Any further insight is appreciated re the Cine libraryif worth picking up with BFC.


----------



## Jett Hitt

brandowalk said:


> Thanks Jett!
> 
> Looks like BFC is my beat option. I have the Tina Guo library already.
> 
> Does the Cine violin do more intense vibrato with any triggers? It sounds pretty good in demos but a little lifeless at times. Also it seems more suited for ‘Americana’ styles than classical. Any further insight is appreciated re the Cine libraryif worth picking up with BFC.


I am working in my DAW at the moment, and the biggest pain is always solo strings. StaffPad is no exception. I find that I use the CineSolo violin more than the one in BFC, but I always audition both of them on a part. Most of the time, the CineSolo wins, but not always. It just depends upon the passage. It has a little more vibrato and is a little brighter. I think ultimately you're going to want both of them, but I would wait on the CineSolo library until there is a sale. I picked it up because I got it at 50% off, and I did so because I had heard Ole use that violin very effectively.


----------



## brandowalk

Jett - thanks again for your words of wisdom. I picked up BFC yesterday and so far I am fairly happy with the sound, trying on with some new ideas.

I quickly noticed the volume difference between mp and mf dynamics on viola pizz are an issue. I expect there will be some more annoyances like this but overall I think this will be a good library to write with. 😀 

I will keep an eye out for the next Cine sale for the violin.

Thanks again.


----------



## MadLad

Also the volume difference between the staccato options. With BFC you have to write mf for staccati and mp for legato to balance them out. With Berlin Strings (the String Orchestra) it's the other way round. The staccati in forte are way too loud compared to the legato forte. It's annoying to write a different dynamic under every staccato passage but there's no other way as far as I know


----------



## brandowalk

I thought I would update this thread on my quest for the best string quartet library for StaffPad. My piece uses Berlin First Chairs library. Referencing a real string quartet album, I EQ'd the mix quite a bit to reduce harshness. Let me know what you think of the sound and I hope you enjoy the piece.


----------



## wcreed51

Love both the piece and the sound!


----------



## Jett Hitt

brandowalk said:


> I thought I would update this thread on my quest for the best string quartet library for StaffPad. My piece uses Berlin First Chairs library. Referencing a real string quartet album, I EQ'd the mix quite a bit to reduce harshness. Let me know what you think of the sound and I hope you enjoy the piece.



This is beautiful. Nice writing!


----------



## jadi

Well done!!!


----------



## Nickie Fønshauge

MadLad said:


> It's annoying to write a different dynamic under every staccato passage but there's no other way as far as I know


There is another way. You can manually adjust the expression or the volume, whatever you prefer. The ~ button is your friend 😀


----------



## icecoolpool

brandowalk said:


> I thought I would update this thread on my quest for the best string quartet library for StaffPad. My piece uses Berlin First Chairs library. Referencing a real string quartet album, I EQ'd the mix quite a bit to reduce harshness. Let me know what you think of the sound and I hope you enjoy the piece.



Great job but, unfortunately, I couldn´t help being distracted by references to "the lick" (violin 1 circa 20 secs for example). It´s a beautiful piece and would, in my view, be much better off without such references. Sorry if this feedback comes across as overly harsh.


----------



## MadLad

Nickie Fønshauge said:


> There is another way. You can manually adjust the expression or the volume, whatever you prefer. The ~ button is your friend 😀


Unfortunately it's not precise enough if you have a long melodic legato line and a few staccato notes sprinkled in between. Doing this via the expression tool can lead to awkward glitches where the next not is still partially in a different dynamic. The most precise way is to write the different dynamic expressions directly beneath the note


----------



## brandowalk

icecoolpool said:


> Great job but, unfortunately, I couldn´t help being distracted by references to "the lick" (violin 1 circa 20 secs for example). It´s a beautiful piece and would, in my view, be much better off without such references. Sorry if this feedback comes across as overly harsh.


Lol - I know plenty of licks as a a jazz saxophonist, but I wasn’t aware of this one! 😆


----------



## brandowalk

MadLad said:


> Unfortunately it's not precise enough if you have a long melodic legato line and a few staccato notes sprinkled in between. Doing this via the expression tool can lead to awkward glitches where the next not is still partially in a different dynamic. The most precise way is to write the different dynamic expressions directly beneath the note


Wondering if this a library issue or a StaffPad issue. Can anyone with the Kontact version of BFC comment about the dynamics discrepancies? 

Either way, I will open a ticket to recommend addressing the issue.


----------



## Antkn33

Can any library be used with staffpad?


----------



## yiph2

Antkn33 said:


> Can any library be used with staffpad?


Only the ones that they have


----------



## brandowalk

Here is the 2nd String Quartet Movement, "Bloom", if you are interested. 

I wrote this theme a few years ago for orchestra and decided to recycle it here for string quartet. The quantized midi import from ProTools worked well for importing to StaffPad. The challenge (fun) of course was then to pair it down and arrange for a string quartet.


----------



## brandowalk

Thanks again to all who gave input on StaffPad string quartet libraries. I am pleased with the output of Berlin First Chairs for this task, in addition to Tina Guo library for some more expressive cello lines. 

I finally completed the third movement and compiled all movements into one video. 

The next challenge, I think, will be a WW quintet in StaffPad.


----------



## brandowalk

To bring this thread full circle... 

I am honored that my StaffPad piece "Spring Suite" was recently recorded/premiered virtually by the Odin Quartet as part of the Scarborough Philharmonic Orchestra's virtual season. [video in this post]. The Toronto-based string quartet did a fantastic job, and I am quite pleased!

All in all, I have to say the StaffPad Berlin First Chairs library worked quite well for the mockup and to compose this piece (see the video in the preceding post for comparison). 

I have found that violin 2's shorts in the SP library are too harsh. However, Violin 2 is sometimes more expressive with vibrato than v1, which I like. It is not too difficult to swap as needed. I recommend this library to anyone looking to do (traditional) string quartet work.


----------



## rsg22

Beautiful, beautiful piece and great performance - congrats!



brandowalk said:


> I have found that violin 2's shorts in the SP library are too harsh. However, Violin 2 is sometimes more expressive with vibrato than v1, which I like. It is not too difficult to swap as needed. I recommend this library to anyone looking to do (traditional) string quartet work.


I found the same and often have to switch v2 -> v1 for short articulations. Tried to work around the problem with volume and expression automation but was unsuccessful.


----------



## jadi

brandowalk said:


> To bring this thread full circle...
> 
> I am honored that my StaffPad piece "Spring Suite" was recently recorded/premiered virtually by the Odin Quartet as part of the Scarborough Philharmonic Orchestra's virtual season. [video in this post]. The Toronto-based string quartet did a fantastic job, and I am quite pleased!
> 
> All in all, I have to say the StaffPad Berlin First Chairs library worked quite well for the mockup and to compose this piece (see the video in the preceding post for comparison).
> 
> I have found that violin 2's shorts in the SP library are too harsh. However, Violin 2 is sometimes more expressive with vibrato than v1, which I like. It is not too difficult to swap as needed. I recommend this library to anyone looking to do (traditional) string quartet work.



Wonderfull to have your string quartet performed. I listened both and the recording on real instruments brings the music to live. Great!


----------



## brandowalk

rsg22 said:


> Beautiful, beautiful piece and great performance - congrats!
> 
> 
> I found the same and often have to switch v2 -> v1 for short articulations. Tried to work around the problem with volume and expression automation but was unsuccessful.


Thank you, @rsg22 & @jadi Appreciated the kind words!


----------



## icecoolpool

brandowalk said:


> Thank you, @rsg22 & @jadi Appreciated the kind words!


I´ll add my voice to the chorus of praise, fantastic job!

I´m so pleased you recorded the piece with live players, it truly brings the music to life as @jadi says. The mockup was good but the live recording is on a whole other level.


----------



## Jett Hitt

@brandowalk Wow, that's quite a performance! Super nice work. Congrats!


----------



## brandowalk

Jett Hitt said:


> @brandowalk Wow, that's quite a performance! Super nice work. Congrats!


Thank you, @Jett Hitt. Appreciated!


----------



## brandowalk

icecoolpool said:


> I´ll add my voice to the chorus of praise, fantastic job!
> 
> I´m so pleased you recorded the piece with live players, it truly brings the music to life as @jadi says. The mockup was good but the live recording is on a whole other level.


Thank you, @icecoolpool. That makes me feel better; knowing the time and effort to import the StaffPad score into Finale and get the player parts just right was worth it. I swear that part of the process takes as long (if not longer) than to write the piece in the first place!


----------



## barrychab

Here is a Clarinet Quintet using the BFCs and CineWinds clarinet. i think it sounds pretty nice- straight out of Staffpad.


----------

